
New York Photographs 1968–1978 - Thevet
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2010/11/03/new-york-photographs-1968–1978/
======
enraged_camel
One day someone will write a similar article, except it will be with YouTube
videos instead of pictures. And perhaps 30 years after that, it will be with
VR "snippets" where you'll be able to put on a headset and experience the
moment yourself.

Interesting to think about.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
You know that you can still buy a Leica and Tri-X film, right?

------
pje
And if you're looking for a more contemporary analogue, follow @arnold_daniel
on instagram.

[https://instagram.com/arnold_daniel](https://instagram.com/arnold_daniel)

------
mc32
If you like those, Joel meyerowitz has a good collection from that period.
Also check winogrand and his new York output.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
And Bruce Davidson's East 100th St: [http://www.mfa.org/exhibitions/bruce-
davidson](http://www.mfa.org/exhibitions/bruce-davidson)

